# IP68 equivalent to being explosion proof?



## apollo77 (May 15, 2014)

Looking to purchase explosion proof LED bay light.
Why are these suppliers responding with IP68 ratings...
To my best knowledge, certification for EP is distinct from IP
Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## mds82 (May 15, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Code This explains the IP Ratings.


----------



## DIWdiver (May 15, 2014)

Absolutely. IP ratings are for varying levels of waterproof, dustproof, fingerproof. Explosion proof is a completely different animal, not addressed by IP ratings. IP is about the device being damaged by the environment. EP is about the environment being damaged by the device. Totally not the same thing. Read the Wikipedia pages on "IP code" (relatively easy read) and "explosion proof" (much harder read).

That being said, something that's waterproof is LIKELY to also be extraordinarily unlikely to ignite an explosion, except that it might have a metallic case that could cause a spark under certain conditions. It would be upon you to determine if a non-rated device is suitable for your application. If you really need EP, there's no substitute for an agency rating, especially when you're being sued.

Also, explosion proof for fixed installations is not the same as for movable devices, because fixed devices can't drop, fall, or move to cause a spark that could cause ignition.


----------



## kxhonda (May 17, 2014)

Look for Class 1 Div 1 rated lights. It's what we have to use at the local bio diesel plant.


----------



## cowsmilk (May 18, 2014)

Also, make sure that the rating takes into account what material you are working around, or what "group" it's rated for. For example, we have ethanol (group C), isohexane (group D), and hydrogen liquid and gas (group B) on our industrial site. The plant I work in uses hydrogen, therefore a flashlight rated for ethanol but not hydrogen is not allowed to be used in our restricted area even though it's a class 1 div 1 device.


----------



## IMSabbel (May 21, 2014)

NO!

IP just means that its dust/water tight to a certain extend. There is NOTHING there about spaking ability, which is the critical thing for explosion proof equipment. You can easily make an IP68 light from iron, after all.


----------



## inetdog (May 21, 2014)

Actually explosion proof has less to do with non sparking than with the ability to keep an internal explosion from setting off anything outside the equipment.
You still need to eliminate external sparking and hot parts above the ignition temp of the hazard.
Other relevant terms are "nonincendive" , " intrinsically safe" and "listed" for the hazardous classification or Zone.


----------



## DIWdiver (May 21, 2014)

DIWdiver said:


> Absolutely.





IMSabbel said:


> NO!



Actually, I think we're saying the same thing. I was answering the question in the post, confirming the OP's thought that they are not the same. IMSabbel was clearly answering the question in the title, saying that they are not the same.

Just wanted to clear that up in case anyone though I was suggesting that an IP rating could substitute for an explosion proof rating.


----------



## DIWdiver (May 21, 2014)

I have to thank inetdog for reminding me that 'explosion proof' and 'intrinsically safe' are quite different. It's quite possible to get a motor rated explosion proof even though it has a steel case and creates internal sparks. It would most likely be impossible to get that same motor rated intrinsically safe, even if you made the case of brass (non-sparking).

An explosion proof device is allowed to ignite an explosion internally, as long at that explosion cannot ignite an explosion outside the device. An intrinsically safe device is not allowed to ignite an explosion. Period.

I've never worked on explosion proof designs, so I'm sure there are other distinctions I'm not aware of. That one is pretty clear, though.


----------



## lucca brassi (May 22, 2014)

+1 , otherwise


http://www.rstahl.com/fileadmin/Dateien/tgus/Documents/ExProtection_Global-America-Basics.pdf


----------



## ETX_LED_GUY (Aug 27, 2014)

apollo77 said:


> Looking to purchase explosion proof LED bay light.
> Why are these suppliers responding with IP68 ratings...
> To my best knowledge, certification for EP is distinct from IP
> Can anyone confirm this?



High Bay or Low Bay?

https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/led-fixtures/

IP68 just means its water & dust proof.


----------



## Steve K (Aug 28, 2014)

shoot... I'm just curious as to why the OP is asking...


----------



## LEDPunisher (Aug 28, 2014)

Steve K said:


> shoot... I'm just curious as to why the OP is asking...



Maybe working in an area where oxygen is in use?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Aug 28, 2014)

Class1 div 1 lights are boring. Usually under 3w power, no cool modes, minimal UI. IP68 lights are cooler, but not certified to be safe. I'll use a Quark to look in my lawnmower gas tank, but not at work in an explosion area.


----------



## Steve K (Aug 28, 2014)

LEDPunisher said:


> Maybe working in an area where oxygen is in use?



beats me.

I've had people at work asking if some of my stuff is explosion safe, and that wasn't a design goal. I think they wanted it for use in places like coal mines where methane gas is a very real possibility. The fuel/air mix is just waiting for a source of ignition. 
Not a lot of places put people in this sort of environment, so I'm curious as to what other situations like this exist.


----------



## Greywolf187 (Aug 30, 2016)

apollo77 said:


> Looking to purchase explosion proof LED bay light.
> Why are these suppliers responding with IP68 ratings...
> To my best knowledge, certification for EP is distinct from IP
> Can anyone confirm this?



EP and IP are two seperate things.

i would suggest looking into a company called Streamlight. I work in the oil and gas industry around a process area everything is class 1 div 1 for us, and the streamlight company produces intrisically safe lights. I do not know if they make bay lights but they are a good starting point.


----------

